# Keeping The Doors Shup While Traveling



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

On my 25RBS I have a cabinet located just outside the bathroom door. It has wooden sliding shelves that conveniently slide out to access the contents. I use this for groceries. It has two snaps that should secure the door and this should keep it shut. When empty this works fine. When the shelves are full, the weight must be more than the design of the snaps. I get to my location and I find the door open and wth shelves are usually extended.

Has any one had this problem and came up with a good mod to keep the drawers in place? I was thinking of placeing a barrel lock on the side of the shelves that would lock the drawers down while traveling. Then put them in the upper postion while set up to use the drawers.

I am looking forward to some advise and expertise on solutions you may have had.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH used some odd pieces of wood that he cut to block them.

They go across the width of the shelf behind the side trim in the cabinet.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have that particular camper, but if it has the same type of plastic locks that mine has, I'm surprised that all of the doors don't come flying open. There are better locks available at Home Depot/Lowes/Menards. You might also be able to put some type of pin lock on the shelves so you can lock them shut while traveling.

Good luck.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I use extendable bars like these to hold my sliding drawers in place while in transit. You can get longer versions of these bars to use in the fridge as well, prevents food from moving around during travel and then landing on the floor when you open the door.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We just put a long box of something in the space that we're carrying anyway (foil, plastic wrap, zip logs, etc.) in front of the drawer/shelf. The door will still open but the drawer doesn't slide.

I thought about putting in barrel locks or a hook & eye, but was concerned that sheer motion while in transit would work whatever I put in loose...then I'd just have nasty holes and would end up putting the boxes in palce anyway


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I use extendable bars like these to hold my sliding drawers in place while in transit. You can get longer versions of these bars to use in the fridge as well, prevents food from moving around during travel and then landing on the floor when you open the door.


+1 
we keep them in the dinette drawer when we get where we're going. We probably use a dozen of those things, in alot of the cabinets - and 1 across the middle shelf of the fridge.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

After filling the sliding drawers with food and things, we headed out on many trips. Only to arrive at our destination to find the sliding drawer slid into the door and pushed the door open. With this solution totaling $2.95 each and a little piece of scrap wood here is what I did to fix it.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

We added child safety latches to all our drawers and doors. After the first few outings and stuff in the floor it was the only thing we could think of. It does get bothersome sometime when we forget they are there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you change the drawer setup in this picture? I see you only have one rail in the middle of the drawer. Mine has two rails, which think think add stability.



NobleEagle said:


>


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Scrib said:


> I use extendable bars like these to hold my sliding drawers in place while in transit. You can get longer versions of these bars to use in the fridge as well, prevents food from moving around during travel and then landing on the floor when you open the door.


+1 
we keep them in the dinette drawer when we get where we're going. We probably use a dozen of those things, in alot of the cabinets - and 1 across the middle shelf of the fridge.
[/quote]
+2
I think we own more of these then there are cabinets in the OB. So simple to use and store.

Paul


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We just put a doorstop under each slider, and its working great. Prior to that, they would be open and contents strewn about every time


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

MattS said:


> We just put a doorstop under each slider, and its working great. Prior to that, they would be open and contents strewn about every time


There are so many great answers to my question I wanted to say thank you for your response. This gives me several options to my problem. My drawers are mounted on two slides and come out to the front board of the shelf. I don't think I would have enough room for the latch, although I really like that solution. I don't have enough room to get to the side to put one on the side either. The door stop idea is also great, but I would not have the room there either. Now the two recomendations of placing the bars across the front or in one case making a cross bar are workable suggestions that could indeed lead to a result on my problem. Thanks again for your great response.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> We just put a long box of something in the space that we're carrying anyway (foil, plastic wrap, zip logs, etc.) in front of the drawer/shelf. The door will still open but the drawer doesn't slide.
> 
> I thought about putting in barrel locks or a hook & eye, but was concerned that sheer motion while in transit would work whatever I put in loose...then I'd just have nasty holes and would end up putting the boxes in palce anyway


Ditto !!!!

We originially put boxes of foil/wrap there to keep them in place on our return trip after our first Outback adventure decided it worked and never did anything else. We've put on a lot of miles since then and never again has a door come open.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We added some wire racks designed for holding boxes of foil, etc. to the inside of the doors and replaced the hinges so the doors would open wider. the racks keep the drawers from moving enough to knock the doors open.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

biga said:


> We added some wire racks designed for holding boxes of foil, etc. to the inside of the doors and replaced the hinges so the doors would open wider. the racks keep the drawers from moving enough to knock the doors open.


That's a great idea putting wire rack on the door. I don't like how there is so much wasted room in front of the slide-outs. I will have to look into this. Where did you get the hinges at Home depot, lowes. I would guess regular hinges won't open all the way.

Russ


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

we also discovered this on our first trip. All we had with us that would hold the slide in for the rest of the trip was a pringles can. It worked so well I keep forgetting to do something about it before the next trip.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> That's a great idea putting wire rack on the door. I don't like how there is so much wasted room in front of the slide-outs. I will have to look into this. Where did you get the hinges at Home depot, lowes. I would guess regular hinges won't open all the way.
> 
> Russ


We got the hinges at Lowes or Ace. I've slept since then. They were regular cabinet door hinges in a brushed finish similar to the door pulls already on the cabinets. We are planning to take some pics of all our mods this weekend. I will make sure to include this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hpapa4 said:


> My drawers are mounted on two slides and come out to the front board of the shelf. I don't think I would have enough room for the latch, although I really like that solution.


I have the same setup and just added the latches 2 weeks ago. They work GREAT. Take another look, I'm sure you can make it work.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> On my 25RBS I have a cabinet located just outside the bathroom door. It has wooden sliding shelves that conveniently slide out to access the contents. I use this for groceries. It has two snaps that should secure the door and this should keep it shut. When empty this works fine. When the shelves are full, the weight must be more than the design of the snaps. I get to my location and I find the door open and wth shelves are usually extended.
> 
> Has any one had this problem and came up with a good mod to keep the drawers in place? I was thinking of placeing a barrel lock on the side of the shelves that would lock the drawers down while traveling. Then put them in the upper postion while set up to use the drawers.
> 
> I am looking forward to some advise and expertise on solutions you may have had.


we were having the same problem with our pantry(we have the 23rs). What we do now, is use a small bungey cord wrapped around the knob and extended to the fridge hinge. Not sure of your layout, but that works for us!








later days!
jewel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just use two rubber doorstops. Works great and cost about a dollar each.
Scott


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

We use rubber door stops from Walmart also -- works great.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have two slides attached to a board. I unscrewed the attaching screws and moved the units back enough to get a tension rod as mentioned earlier in front of the drawer. I repeated on second drawer. I am able to just drop the rod down and the drawer slides over the rod. Then when I am traveling I will just reapply the rods in front of the door.

Again I want to take a moment to thank all of you for your input. As a new member of the group I have truy been overwhelmed by your response and help. Hopefully I can help someone down the road with a problem they may be having.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We also use rubber door stops. Simple, cheap & very effective!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I just did the same mod as NobleEagle this weekend... thanks Eagle. We have two rail slides and you have to reach under there to release them from the slides. Took about 30 minutes for the whole deal.


----------



## katz1973 (May 4, 2007)

There are some great ideas here, thanks all for the ideas, haven't done any of them yet, but I totally intend on doing the latches. We fortunately had an incident where the doors opened and a bunch of the food contents ended up all over the floor, but thank goodness a bag of chips landed on the floor. I unfortunately had bounced the tv off the bed and it landed on the bag of chips. Word of advice, if you have the 23rs and put the tv on the slide out bed, don't, put it on the other bed, lol.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

biga said:


> That's a great idea putting wire rack on the door. I don't like how there is so much wasted room in front of the slide-outs. I will have to look into this. Where did you get the hinges at Home depot, lowes. I would guess regular hinges won't open all the way.
> 
> Russ


We got the hinges at Lowes or Ace. I've slept since then. They were regular cabinet door hinges in a brushed finish similar to the door pulls already on the cabinets. We are planning to take some pics of all our mods this weekend. I will make sure to include this.
[/quote]

Here are the pics of the pantry.


----------

